# Picky eater - 2 y/o healthy boy



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Beautiful boy! He looks good... how much are you feeding him? Dogs are smarter than most humans and pretty good about not eating more than they need.
High energy dogs or working dogs that do agility or hunting will usually eat more as they are burning far more calories. And calorie count varies with the different foods.
How much exercise is he getting? Do you give snacks? All these things need to be factored into how much you need to feed.

Generally 2 cups of food (including snacks) per day is plenty. 

Practice the rule of adding a little water to the food, put it down for about 10/15 minutes and take up the food. Offer the same bowl at the next scheduled feeding time. They will eat when they are hungry.

As far as samples... buy small bags until you decide on a food. A 7 lb bag will be gone in a couple of days. Wait until you make a decision to purchase a large bag. Most pet stores will allow you to return the bags if you have a receipt. They tape them up and give to the rescues.. at least that is the practice here.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks - well he finally decided to eat dinner today. All at once too - like a hungry dog for once! 

I always pick up the dish if he doesn't eat - though I give him 1 hour, which rarely makes any difference And yes, 2 cups/day is all we've ever done. I can't believe the "instructions" often say 4-6 cups a day for a male golden sized dog - OMG!

I have been babying him and adding canned food to the dry food to make "gravy" to help coax him along, but would love to stop this and just find a dry food he likes. Sooner or later he does eat of course - when he can't wait any longer... I'm pretty sure this is just a picky taste thing. Meanwhile with SOOOOO many dog food varieties, it's hard to have any idea what will go over well, and not break the bank paying designer dog food premiums.

I also have to find a tall container to transfer the bag into since we no longer have a walk in pantry in our new house, and floor space is less plentiful...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Have you discussed with your vet the possibility that all the change could be impacting his appetite? He/she might have some suggestions for you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Some dogs are just picky. It is less common for Goldens but not unheard of. I recently saw someone in another group talk about the possibility of a dog having reflux - reminding us that it can make you feel nauseous and would make a dog feel the same way. I second the idea of the vet appointment, discussing all the possibilities just to make yourself feel better. After that, it's a matter of deciding how you want to live the next 10-12 years with him. If you're good mixing in a little something (just a couple bites to get him interested and eating) then by all means go ahead but realize that if you start this habit you're building a habit for life. If he's getting lots of yummy treats during the day, he may not be super hungry. How long has he been with you? Try dialing back on treats and being hard core with picking the dish up if he doesn't eat. I have a picky eater also, if he doesn't eat after I've mixed in some water and a bite of meat then I cover it with plastic wrap and it goes in the fridge. I add a little water and warm it a bit in the microwave for the next meal. Kibble is too pricey to waste. I don't think he needs high priced kibble - a lot of people feed Purina Pro Plan sensitive stomach with very good results. THey have a lamb formula and a salmon formula. Sometimes the high priced designer food is too rich for a more delicate dog. My collie is just this way and is very picky. (That's how I know a little about it, I also had a previous Golden who was picky, you're not alone). Good luck and thanks for saving your boy


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

iGirl said:


> I'm going to try to email some manufacturers to see if they give out samples, but our Obi is super picky and doesn't' gobble down food like all the other goldens we've ever had. The fools who had him before we rescued him were giving him puppy food at 2 years old! Meanwhile any other suggestions for something?
> 
> I've tried mixing canned food with the dry (Exceed) - added gravy, etc. -
> We had him on a Salmon & Peas food and he made it through the bag slowly, then switched him to Lamb & Rice which he seems to like better but now has slowed down to a full stop.
> ...


Is it possible that Obi just doesn't want to eat kibble? Would you be willing to try either a balanced home cooked or raw diet? You could do this easily without a heavy investment in another bag of dry food.


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

iGirl said:


> Thanks - well he finally decided to eat dinner today. All at once too - like a hungry dog for once!
> 
> I always pick up the dish if he doesn't eat - though I give him 1 hour, which rarely makes any difference And yes, 2 cups/day is all we've ever done. I can't believe the "instructions" often say 4-6 cups a day for a male golden sized dog - OMG!
> 
> ...


Mine also eats 2 cups a day and she's now 14 weeks old but she looks so thin. I had the same reaction when I saw the instruction that 3-5cups a day and I was like "OH BOY IF I DO THIS I CAN'T EAT ANYTHING AT SCHOOL JUST SO I CAN FEED MY DOG" mine eats like 1/4 cup then I just let the remaining 3/4 on her bowl and she'll finish it before dinner then I do the same at dinner because she's really a picky eater unless you mix something on her dog food. This was my problem since I got her at 8 weeks old and I can't still find a way to make her happy at eating her dog food


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

My 2 goldens are picky eaters, and I don't even think much about it any longer. Probably it is my fault and I introduced this behavior. We don't have any kids, so the dogs are treated like kings. They wouldn't touch kibble, they wouldn't touch any treats offered by strangers. People in the dog park are surprised that a golden could possibly refuse a treat. I prepare a human grade food for them every day and they eat pretty much what we eat but without spices. Please don't judge, but my Gatsby doesn't eat from the bowl, only by spoon. If I leave a food in the bowl (if I don't have the time in the morning to hand feed them) they will not touch the food for the entire day. In the early days I tried my best to encourage Gatsby to eat from the bowl, but he wouldn't eat anything for days (the max I remember was 4 days without any food and then he started vomiting yellow substance and then I caved in). It is also a challenge to motivate them to do anything in exchange for tasty food as they don't care for no matter what I have to offer, a tasty baked chicken, liver, fried pork, they are not interested in anything that I have in my pocket. They only like new toys, preferably new toy every day and they are skilled in recognizing a toy that is brand new versus a toy that has been in the house for 1 day only.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone - he's at least eating a little better now again but rarely ever finishes. I do think it's maybe just the food - but perhaps partially in his development somewhere along the way.

I tried to offer him a plate of people food residue to lick the other day and he wouldn't touch it despite coaxing and permissions - but it was almost like fear. Being a rescue I think he might have been beaten for doing the natural thing and wanting/taking people's food. He won't beg and hardly ever even looks when people are eating. He also never goes in the kitchen - even though we have an open great room design. Strange.

But yes, he will eat when he's hungry enough so it's not like he's not getting enough - he's just not ravenous despite the lean diet.

As far as the vet - we still haven't been - he's deathly afraid of people so we need to work up to it and once we do- keep it a positive experience.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Just came back to this thread to provide the update (and solution for us).

NEUTER!

Once he had this done he no longer grazes - he'll eat everything in one shot and actually asks for his meals when it's time to eat. It has been a huge difference. Now we don't need to keep searching for new foods.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

So funny. This is are 3rd golden and a very picky eater. Never had this problem before. However, our other goldens weren't still intact at this age and this one is. Makes perfect sense.


----------

